# Game: Who's that Pok?mon ?



## NighterX (Jul 31, 2011)

Rules: you think of a pok?mon, and then post a maximum of 3 descriptions or hints. then the next person guesses the pok?mon
Cycle starts over

here we go:

1 Water type
2 Turtle Pok?mon 
3 Ash's Pok?mon


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 31, 2011)

Squirtle.


1: Fire-type

2: Has multiple wings

3: Has blue eyes


----------



## Nois (Jul 31, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Squirtle.
> 
> 
> 1: Fire-type
> ...



Volcarona

1. Dragon-type

2. Has 3 stages

3. yellow belly

Am I doing this right? xD


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> Volcarona
> 
> 1. Dragon-type
> 
> ...



Dragonite? 

1. Pink

2. Purple stripes

3. Penis


----------



## Nois (Jul 31, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Dragonite?
> 
> 1. Pink
> 
> ...



I guess that could be the answer too

Me and my ambiguous clues


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 31, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Dragonite?
> 
> 1. Pink
> 
> ...



Ash..:ho...

1.Red
2.Fish ()
3.Weak


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

1. It's red
2. It's badass
3. It's a stage 1 Pok?mon

You guys better get this one


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 31, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Ash..:ho...
> 
> 1.Red
> 2.Fish ()
> 3.Weak



Magikarp 

1. Four legged
2. Brown
3. Deer


----------



## Nois (Jul 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Magikarp
> 
> 1. Four legged
> 2. Brown
> 3. Deer



Stantler

1. Yellow

2. Electric-type

3. baby pokemon


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> Stantler
> 
> 1. Yellow
> 
> ...



Elekid?

1. Reptilian

2. Weaponized

3. Armored


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Elekid?
> 
> 1. Reptilian
> 
> ...



Blastoise?


Here's a tough one.

1. Reptile

2. Legless

3. Winged


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Blastoise?
> 
> 
> Here's a tough one.
> ...


Dragonai- no wait.

Hydreigon?


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 1, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Dragonai- no wait.
> 
> Hydreigon?



Nope. Hydreigon has legs.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 1, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Blastoise?
> 
> 
> Here's a tough one.
> ...







.......

Dragonair?

1) Fish

2) water type (lol)

3) it's fucking evolution makes NO FUCKING SENSE


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> .......
> 
> Dragonair?


Nope.




Bioness said:


> 1) Fish
> 
> 2) water type (lol)
> 
> 3) it's fucking evolution makes NO FUCKING SENSE



Remoraid?


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1. Reptile
> 
> 2. Legless
> 
> 3. Winged



Dunsparce

1. Is only female

2. Is normal type

3. Is NOT pink


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Dunsparce



Yep! I was wondering how long it would take.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Dunsparce
> 
> 1. Is only female
> 
> ...




I actually had to look at a pic of each pkmn to remember this.... man i'm getting rusty

Kangaskhan



Lets see if this one works:

1. Dog like

2. it can be blue

3. it's always yellow (the yellow doesn't move)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 1, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Ash..:ho...
> 
> 1.Red
> 2.Fish ()
> 3.Weak



I meant Palkia!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

Akatora said:


> I actually had to look at a pic of each pkmn to remember this.... man i'm getting rusty
> 
> Kangaskhan
> 
> ...



If with 'dog like' you mean on all fours, then Ponyta/Rapidash.



Scizor said:


> 1. It's red
> 2. It's badass
> 3. It's a stage 1 Pok?mon
> 
> You guys better get this one


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> 1. It's red
> 2. It's badass
> 3. It's a stage 1 Pok?mon
> 
> You guys better get this one



Wait, when you say stage 1, do you mean Basic->*Stage 1*->Stage 2?

If it is. Scizor. 
If not. Magikarp. 



Akatora said:


> 1. Dog like
> 
> 2. it can be blue
> 
> 3. it's always yellow (the yellow doesn't move)


Electrike?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Wait, when you say stage 1, do you mean Basic->*Stage 1*->Stage 2?
> 
> If it is. Scizor.



Yes I do and you are correct.

Next riddle:
1. Bird like
2. Gen 2
3. Legendary
4. More than three colors


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes I do and you are correct.
> 
> Next riddle:
> 1. Bird like
> ...



Ho-Oh. 

My turn:
1. Electric
2. Bird
3. 'Sharp'


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> 1. Electric
> 2. Bird
> 3. 'Sharp'



Zapdos

1. This pokemon has two types.
2. One of its types is bug.
3. It is the fastest Pokemon of only its unmentioned type.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Zapdos
> 
> 1. This pokemon has two types.
> 2. One of its types is bug.
> 3. It is the fastest Pokemon of its unmentioned type.





Bug/Steel Scizor?

Riddle:
1. Electric mouse like Pok?mon
2. NOT Pikachu
3. It has blue parts


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Bug/Steel Scizor?
> 
> 1. Electric mouse like Pok?mon
> 2. NOT Pikachu
> 3. It has blue parts



Nope.

Yours is Minun.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> 1. This pokemon has two types.
> 2. One of its types is bug.
> 3. It is the fastest Pokemon of only its unmentioned type.


Shedinja?

Mine:
1. Has wings
2. Can Dig
3. Not a Flying or Ground type


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 1, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Shedinja?
> 
> Mine:
> 1. Has wings
> ...



charizard?

1. can fly
2. blue
3. man made


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 1, 2011)

vegitabo said:


> charizard?


Nope. I said NOT a flying type.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Shedinja?
> 
> Mine:
> 1. Has wings
> ...



Not Shedinja. And to clarify, this is based on the games how fast it is. I would also exclude Arceus since it is normally a normal type without an item.

Yours is Druddigon?



vegitabo said:


> 1. can fly
> 2. blue
> 3. man made



Golurk?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Not Shedinja. And to clarify, this is based on the games how fast it is. I would also exclude Arceus since it is normally a normal type without an item.


Oh wait, I meant Ninjask. But wrong cos fastest Bug AND flying, right?

Or Durant? Fastest Steel only.

Can't be Poison or Rock cos those Bugs are not the fastest of their other types.



> Yours is Druddigon?


No sorry, but I guess that works too. Mine is non-legendary.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Oh wait, I meant Ninjask.
> 
> Or Durant?
> 
> Can't be Poison or Rock cos those Bugs are not the fastest of their other types.



3rd clue is of ONLY it's unmentioned type. Ninjask is both the fastest in bug and flying. Durant is correct. 

Would yours be Clefable?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Would yours be Clefable?


Oh, that works too? Still wrong though.

Looking in right direction I guess.

Wings
Can Dig
Not Ground Type or Flying Type

Try less 'obvious' Pokemon.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Oh, that works too? Still wrong though.
> 
> Looking in right direction I guess.
> 
> ...



OH!

Dunsparce!?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> OH!
> 
> Dunsparce!?


No. I didn't realize so many fit my specifications.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok then, Shedinja.

If that's still not it, I think I'll give up and let someone else guess.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Ok then, Shedinja.
> 
> If that's still not it, I think I'll give up and let someone else guess.


Then I guess you've given up.

Wings
Digs
Not Ground or Flying

Anyone? Maybe another clue?


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

Wait. Scratch me giving up. I didn't realize this had wings.

Is it Clefairy?

Now, if that's not it, then yeah I give up.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Wait. Scratch me giving up. I didn't realize this had wings.
> 
> Is it Clefairy?
> 
> Now, if that's not it, then yeah I give up.


Every guess you said so far had wings though?

Anyway, nope.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Wait, when you say stage 1, do you mean Basic->*Stage 1*->Stage 2?
> 
> If it is. Scizor.
> If not. Magikarp.
> ...



yup that is the answer


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Wait, when you say stage 1, do you mean Basic->*Stage 1*->Stage 2?
> 
> If it is. Scizor.
> If not. Magikarp.
> ...



Grammatically, stage 1 implies that it's the 1st stage, while 1 stage is more likely denoting there is only one stage


----------



## Akatora (Aug 1, 2011)

1. resembles a Kangaroo
2. can fly
3. fire type


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Every guess you said so far had wings though?
> 
> Anyway, nope.



Yes. Although, Shedinja's 'wings' are more akin to just the split part of its shell. They at least resemble wings.



Nois said:


> Grammatically, stage 1 implies that it's the 1st stage, while 1 stage is more likely denoting there is only one stage



And that is why I was confused. I just remember a long time ago reading the text on Pokemon cards, and the first evolution was considered 'Stage 1'.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 1, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Yes. Although, Shedinja's 'wings' are more akin to just the split part of its shell. They at least resemble wings.


Aaaand...that's your clue.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 1, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Shedinja?
> 
> Mine:
> 1. Has wings
> ...



Heracross?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 1, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Heracross?


YES! Finally.


----------



## Nois (Aug 1, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Heracross?



BAMF Pokemon


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 1, 2011)

Akatora said:


> 1. resembles a Kangaroo
> 2. can fly
> 3. fire type



Charizard?


1. Based on a dinosaur.

2. Not a fossil Pokemon.

3. It can fly.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 2, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Charizard?
> 
> 
> 1. Based on a dinosaur.
> ...




Nope

would that be Tropius?


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Akatora said:


> 1. resembles a Kangaroo
> 2. can fly
> 3. fire type



Reshiram?

1 grass type
2 has two final forms
3 oldschool


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> 1 grass type
> 2 has two final forms
> 3 oldschool




1. Can only be female 
2. Can learn Blizzard
3. Evolved to it's current form through a stone


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 2, 2011)

Akatora said:


> would that be Tropius?


Yep.




Robert Haydn said:


> 1. Can only be female
> 2. Can learn Blizzard
> 3. Evolved to it's current form through a stone



Frolass?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 2, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Frolass?



Bingo


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Seems interesting enough. Lets see...


1)Normal type

2)Rarely is Purple

3)I don't know, but there is a chance that joy will be near it. 

Hopefully it's hard


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Seems interesting enough. Lets see...
> 
> 
> 1)Normal type
> ...



Chansey 

Riddle:
1) It's not from this time
2) The sky is it's playground
3) Gen 1


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Chansey
> 
> Riddle:
> 1) It's not from this time
> ...



Nope 

Aerodactyl for your's?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Nope
> 
> Aerodactyl for your's?



Yes sir


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Seems interesting enough. Lets see...
> 
> 
> 1)Normal type
> ...



Zigzagoon?

1. is a puppy
2. has stripes
3. evolved through stone


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Zigzagoon?
> 
> 1. is a puppy
> 2. has stripes
> 3. evolved through stone



Nope 

Growlithe is your's?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Nope



Happini/Blissey for yours, then?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Nope 

Make sure to read each hint carefully. If you watch the anime the third hint should be more clear.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Nope
> 
> Make sure to read each hint carefully.



Frick 

But now I know:

Cleffa/Clefairy/Clefable?


----------



## Akatora (Aug 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Reshiram?
> 
> 1 grass type
> 2 has two final forms
> 3 oldschool



yeah that's the one, I can't help but think of a Kangaroo every time I see it


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Frick
> 
> But now I know:
> 
> Cleffa/Clefairy/Clefable?




Nope 

I'll rephrase the third hint

3)I dunno, but there is a chance that joy will be near it.

There's two meanings to that hint, one would only be known if you watch the anime(Or read about it), while the other represents a nice enjoyment from encountering it in the games. The phrase is also meant to trick you a little(Resulting in thinking it's Chansey when it's really not).


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Nope
> 
> I'll rephrase the third hint
> 
> ...



I accept defeat.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I accept defeat.



Looks like it's harder then I thought it would be 

I'll bring up hint number 2 again since none of the Pokemon mentioned have fit it really.

2)Rarely is Purple.

Think about it, why would the Pokemon be rarely Purple?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Looks like it's harder then I thought it would be
> 
> I'll bring up hint number 2 again since none of the Pokemon mentioned have fit it really.
> 
> ...



It's not too hard per se. I just suck at riddles


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It's not too hard per se. I just suck at riddles



I like to think of it more as too hard


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I like to think of it more as too hard



I understand.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 2, 2011)

I have another one(I wont give the answer to my first one until someone solves it ).

This one should be pretty easy:

1)It's Ground Type.

2)It's the only Pokemon with it's base stat total(I'm not going to say what it is since that would just give it away).

3)It's has a different dex color than it's previous evolution.

Then again it could be hard.


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Nope
> 
> Growlithe is your's?



Yes and your's is Togekiss/Togetic


Akatora said:


> yeah that's the one, I can't help but think of a Kangaroo every time I see it



I knew only because I've thought of that myself


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Seems interesting enough. Lets see...
> 
> 
> 1)Normal type
> ...



Is it Audino?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> Yes and your's is Togekiss/Togetic



Nope .



Dorzium said:


> Is it Audino?



Yes .

Reason being:
1)Normal type-Audino is such.

2)Rarely is Purple-Shiny Audino are Purple, and shiny Pokemon are rare.

3)I dunno, but there is a chance that joy will be near it-In dub Anime, Audino is pronounced somewhat like "I dunno", it is also used by the Joys of Unova, also when you found one in the game they give you a lot of Exp and who doesn't get a joy out of that. And like I said in an early post, the "chance" was to throw people off into thinking it's Chansey.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 3, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> 1)It's Ground Type.
> 
> 2)It's the only Pokemon with it's base stat total(I'm not going to say what it is since that would just give it away).
> 
> ...



Krookodile?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Krookodile?



Yes. Well that was quick


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 4, 2011)

1: Water-type.

2: Has pink lips.

3: Has only a tail fin and no other fins or limbs.


----------



## The SpyGoob (Aug 5, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1: Water-type.
> 
> 2: Has pink lips.
> 
> 3: Has only a tail fin and no other fins or limbs.



gorebyss?

1) angular

2) hi-tech

3) easily corrupted


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1: Water-type.
> 
> 2: Has pink lips.
> 
> 3: Has only a tail fin and no other fins or limbs.



Poliwag 

Riddle:
- Has grass on it's head
- It's evolution can evolve with two stones


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Poliwag
> 
> Riddle:
> - Has grass on it's head
> - It's evolution can evolve with two stones



Oddish of course


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Oddish of course



Correct.

Riddle:
- It's a bird
- Likes shiny objects


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 5, 2011)

The SpyCrab said:


> gorebyss?


Nope. Gorebyss has no lips.



Scizor said:


> Poliwag



Nope. Poliwag has legs, which are limbs.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 6, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1: Water-type.
> 
> 2: Has pink lips.
> 
> 3: Has only a tail fin and no other fins or limbs.



Luvdisc?



The SpyCrab said:


> 1) angular
> 
> 2) hi-tech
> 
> 3) easily corrupted



Porygon?



Scizor said:


> Riddle:
> - It's a bird
> - Likes shiny objects



Murkrow?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 6, 2011)

1) Has 7 weakness

2) Learns Blizzard the earliest of any Pokemon

3) It has different male and female forms


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Murkrow?



Correct.



Bioness said:


> 1) Has 7 weakness
> 
> 2) Learns Blizzard the earliest of any Pokemon
> 
> 3) It has different male and female forms



Snorunt and Spheal both learn blizzard at lvl 43


----------



## Prototype (Aug 6, 2011)

Bioness said:


> 1) Has 7 weakness
> 
> 2) Learns Blizzard the earliest of any Pokemon
> 
> 3) It has different male and female forms



The only one coming to my mind is Snover. 
The clues are all for one Pokemon, right?





Well now, let's see...
-scythes instead of hands
-agile swimmer
-Gen. 1


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Well now, let's see...
> -scythes instead of hands
> -agile swimmer
> -Gen. 1



Kabutops 
Awesome Pok?mon right thar. 

Riddle:
- A female only Pok?mon
- Dragon is one of its types


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Kabutops
> Awesome Pok?mon right thar.
> 
> Riddle:
> ...



Latias


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 6, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Luvdisc?



Luvdisc has no tail.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Latias



Correct.

You guys are good at this.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Kabutops
> Awesome Pok?mon right thar.



Very true.




Time to try and create a more difficult one.
-genderless
-has incredible intelligence
-is the combination of more than one Pokemon


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Very true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regigigas?

Riddle:
- Man made
- Can move freely in cyberspace


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone want to keep trying to guess mine?


----------



## Sub0123 (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Regigigas?
> 
> Riddle:
> - Man made
> - Can move freely in cyberspace



Mewtwo?

Hint's:
-An electric type
-Ears like an outlet
-It's yellow


----------



## Prototype (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Regigigas?
> 
> Riddle:
> - Man made
> - Can move freely in cyberspace



Nope.

Porygon?


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1: Water-type.
> 
> 2: Has pink lips.
> 
> 3: Has only a tail fin and no other fins or limbs.



Goldeen.



Prototype said:


> Time to try and create a more difficult one.
> -genderless
> -has incredible intelligence
> -is the combination of more than one Pokemon



Deoxys?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Sub0123 said:


> Mewtwo?



Nope.



Prototype said:


> Nope.
> 
> Porygon?





And yes, mine was Porygon =)


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Goldeen.



Goldeen has pectoral fins. The Pokemon has only a tail fin and no other limbs or fins.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Deoxys?



Nope, but you're getting closer.


----------



## keybledar43 (Aug 7, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Time to try and create a more difficult one.
> -genderless
> -has incredible intelligence
> -is the combination of more than one Pokemon


That's Metagross right?


----------



## DanE (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok heres one in a riddle or poem

In Reality or Fantasy im feared by many

I have a mark in my forehead that was ones in my jaw 

If your talking about teeth well I have plenty

If you look directly my eyes it might be the scariest thing you have ever saw

Many have accused me of being a certain bear

They ask me where the children and I say I don't care

I finally go in search of my next victim for me to attack

They all run since they know steel I can crack.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 7, 2011)

keybledar43 said:


> That's Metagross right?



You've got it. ^^


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2011)

1. Has 6 of 1 type of physical feature.
3. Has 3 of 1 type of physical feature.
3. Has 0 of 1 type of physical feature.

*Physical feature as in body parts etc]


----------



## DanE (Aug 7, 2011)

Durant?   .


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanE said:


> Durant?   .


nope.

Does that fit?


----------



## Asriel (Aug 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1: Water-type.
> 
> 2: Has pink lips.
> 
> 3: Has only a tail fin and no other fins or limbs.


Is it Qwilfish?


----------



## DanE (Aug 7, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> 1. Has 6 of 1 type of physical feature.
> 3. Has 3 of 1 type of physical feature.
> 3. Has 0 of 1 type of physical feature.
> 
> *Physical feature as in body parts etc]



Magneton

6 magnets

3 heads

0 legs


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 7, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Is it Qwilfish?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanE said:


> Magneton
> 
> 6 magnets
> 
> ...


No.

OMG how many pokemon fit that description???

1. Has 6 of 1 type of physical feature.
3. Has 3 of 1 type of physical feature.
3. Has 0 of 1 type of physical feature.

Bonus:
4. Has 2 of 2 types of physical features.

*Physical feature as in body parts etc


----------



## DanE (Aug 7, 2011)

hmm Hydregon 

3 heads

6 wings

2 legs 

0 arms or are those also heads?

wait no let me think


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2011)

DanE said:


> hmm Hydregon
> 
> 3 heads
> 
> ...


No.

1. Has 6 of 1 type of physical feature.
3. Has 3 of 1 type of physical feature.
3. Has 0 of 1 type of physical feature.
4. Has 2 of 2 types of physical features.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> No.
> 
> 1. Has 6 of 1 type of physical feature.
> 3. Has 3 of 1 type of physical feature.
> ...



How small physical features are you talking about?

you should rather have written 6 of 1 type of limb, 3 of another type of limb etc


Else it might as well be Dodrio it has 3 heads, 2 legs, 2 black feathers on each head for a total of 6 and it got 0 arms


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 8, 2011)

Akatora said:


> How small physical features are you talking about?
> 
> you should rather have written 6 of 1 type of limb, 3 of another type of limb etc


Well not all physical features are limbs. They can be limbs or smaller than limbs. ANY physical feature is fine.

The clues are fine, since people guessed Mageton and Durant from the first three clues. I added a fourth clue to help.



> Else it might as well be Dodrio it has 3 heads, 2 legs, 2 black feathers on each head for a total of 6 and it got 0 arms


Dodrio almost fits, but isn't right.

6 feathers
3 heads
0 arms
2 legs and 2 ???

Dodrio doesn't have 2 of anything else.

I can't believe there are 3 other pokemon who fit my first 3 original clues. 6 of 1 physical feature jeez.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> No.
> 
> 1. Has 6 of 1 type of physical feature.
> 3. Has 3 of 1 type of physical feature.
> ...



Tyrogue

6 white bands
3 Horn things
0 wings
2 arms and 2 legs.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bandages?

No. The things are definitely body parts on my pokemon.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> 1. Has 6 of 1 type of physical feature.
> 3. Has 3 of 1 type of physical feature.
> 3. Has 0 of 1 type of physical feature.
> 4. Has 2 of 2 types of physical features.



Combee...?

6 eyes
3 faces
0 arms/legs
2 wings and 2 antennae?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Combee...?
> 
> 6 eyes
> 3 faces
> ...


YES, CORRECT!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2011)

I
am
a
pokemon
God.
.

better do one;

1. stage 1 pokemon
2. poisonous
3. blue


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I
> am
> a
> pokemon
> ...


Calm down.

Croagunk? Qwilfish?

Mine:

1. Learns Slash before LV40
2. Three Weaknesses
3. Base Attack stat x Base HP stat = 8125

Have fun.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Calm down.
> 
> Croagunk? Qwilfish?



lol im just joking around 

No .


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tentacool? Zubat? Gloom? Nidoran?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2011)

Nidoran, le congrats.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Mine:
> 
> 1. Learns Slash before LV40
> 2. Three Weaknesses
> ...



This seems to be Bisharp.


----------



## Nois (Aug 8, 2011)

1 has no weaknesses
2 effin annoying to get
3 has no weaknesses


----------



## Asriel (Aug 8, 2011)

Nois said:


> 1 has no weaknesses
> 2 effin annoying to get
> 3 has no weaknesses



Spiritomb?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> 1 has no weaknesses
> 2 effin annoying to get
> 3 has no weaknesses





Eɾugo said:


> Spiritomb?



I think he means Tynamo (electric with levitate, only 1% finding rate)

1) has 3 forms but they are all the same type
2) is a bagworm
3) has a unique base stat total


----------



## Asriel (Aug 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I think he means Tynamo (electric with levitate, only 1% finding rate)
> 
> 1) has 3 forms but they are all the same type
> 2) is a bagworm
> 3) has a unique base stat total



That's true. Forgot about Electric/Levitate technically not having a weakness. Though, personally, I think Spiritomb is more annoying (if not very unorthodox) to get... 

And yours... I'm guessing Burmy.

Here's mine:
1. Has the highest base defense of its type.
2. Has only one type.
3. Tied for the lowest base speed of its type.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 9, 2011)

Cofagrigus



1) Capable of making a small black hole
2) It and it's family does not fit properly in it's egg group
3) Learns Stored Power at an very high level


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it Gardevoir


----------



## Bioness (Aug 9, 2011)

Correct

1) Is a horrible abomination of a Pokemon

2) It's evolution is considered the perfect HM slave

3) All 3 of it's abilities' *names* do not help it's cause


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Correct
> 
> 1) Is a horrible abomination of a Pokemon
> 
> ...



Bidoof 

Riddle:
- Lives mostly in (dark) caves
- No other Pok?mon has the same type combination as this Pok?mon's evolutionary family.


----------



## DanE (Aug 9, 2011)

ok heres one

1. Is unaffected by ground attack.

2. Only haves 2 weaknesses.

3. Can Learn Charge beam by TM. 

4. Is not available in Pokemon B/W


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Bidoof
> 
> Riddle:
> - Lives mostly in (dark) caves
> - No other Pok?mon has the same type combination as this Pok?mon's evolutionary family.



Tyranitar


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Tyranitar



Nope.

Tyrannitar aren't found in the wild =O

Except in

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black/White, where they are found in shaking grass, so not in a cave


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2011)

Larvitar


----------



## Asriel (Aug 9, 2011)

DanE said:


> ok heres one
> 
> 1. Is unaffected by ground attack.
> 
> ...



Zapdos fits this description.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 9, 2011)

Weren't you suppose to give 3 clues? Also people stop trying to make others have an aneurism trying to figure out what the  hell you are talking about, it's suppose to be fun.



Scizor said:


> Bidoof
> 
> Riddle:
> - Lives mostly in (dark) caves
> - No other Pok?mon has the same type combination as this Pok?mon's evolutionary family.



Gible

1) Is based on a Mirror

2) has rotational symmetry

3) It and its evolutionary  family are listed under the wrong color group (unless you include its shiny form)


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> 1) Is based on a Mirror
> 
> 2) has rotational symmetry
> 
> 3) It and its evolutionary  family are listed under the wrong color group (unless you include its shiny form)



The only thing I can think of is Ditto .


----------



## Asriel (Aug 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> 1) Is based on a Mirror
> 
> 2) has rotational symmetry
> 
> 3) It and its evolutionary  family are listed under the wrong color group (unless you include its shiny form)



Bronzor.**


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 9, 2011)

1) Has a _X_ number of limbs

2) Possibly has wings

3) Has up to 2 types.


Good luck.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 9, 2011)

^ beggin' for a neggin'

1) evolves with happiness

2) can bounce almost endlessly

3) starts out with the move sing


----------



## Asriel (Aug 10, 2011)

Bioness said:


> 1) evolves with happiness
> 
> 2) can bounce almost endlessly
> 
> 3) starts out with the move sing



Igglybuff?


----------



## DanE (Aug 10, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Zapdos fits this description.



hmm no it has other 2 evolutions


----------



## Asriel (Aug 10, 2011)

DanE said:


> ok heres one
> 
> 1. Is unaffected by ground attack.
> 
> ...





DanE said:


> hmm no it has other 2 evolutions



Would it be Duskull then?


----------



## Nois (Aug 10, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Spiritomb?





Bioness said:


> I think he means Tynamo (electric with levitate, only 1% finding rate)
> 
> 1) has 3 forms but they are all the same type
> 2) is a bagworm
> 3) has a unique base stat total



Spiritomb. My knowledge of B/W ends at the first route

I have to play that shit some more.


----------



## DanE (Aug 10, 2011)

Eɾugo said:


> Would it be Duskull then?



Correct!    .


----------



## Scizor (Aug 10, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Weren't you suppose to give 3 clues? Also people stop trying to make others have an aneurism trying to figure out what the  hell you are talking about, it's suppose to be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Gible



Not the one I meant 

But, as you said, I'll add a third clue:

- One if said types is 'flying'


----------



## Akatora (Aug 10, 2011)

Scizor your last comment hint of a Zubat or Golbat so lets just say Zubat



1)Eats a lot

2)Immune to poison

3)Equally good in def and sp def


----------



## Bioness (Aug 10, 2011)

Swalot...lol I didn't even have to look anything up

1) This Pokemon can learn 3 out of 4 of the one hit KO moves

2) It was originally called "Ness"

3) The move surf actually makes sense with it


----------



## DremolitoX (Aug 11, 2011)

Lapras (googled it)


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 11, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Lapras (googled it)



Bill Clinton?


1: Its typing is unique. No other Pokemon has its typing.

2: However it has only one type.

3: Has no legs.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 11, 2011)

That was a bit too easy

1) This Pokemon was created by James Turner

2) Is more defensively focused

3) Despite it's Pokedex entry it can learn the move


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Scizor your last comment hint of a Zubat or Golbat so lets just say Zubat



Zubat is correct ^^


----------



## Esura (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ Geodude


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2011)

nope try again


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it Vullaby?


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyways,

- It lives in caves/mountains
- Lance has one in the manga
- They can wreck whole mountain ranges


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Anyways,
> 
> - It lives in caves/mountains
> - Lance has one in the manga
> - They can wreck whole mountain ranges



Tyranitar?


No other Pokemon has its type combination.
Part Water-type.
Has no visible mouth.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bioness said:


> 1) This Pokemon was created by James Turner
> 
> 2) Is more defensively focused
> 
> 3) Despite it's Pokedex entry it can learn the move



Vullaby can fly.

edit: damn Cubey beat me...


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, Tyranitar. Good job. I'm 24h'd


----------



## Akatora (Aug 14, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Tyranitar?
> 
> 
> No other Pokemon has its type combination.
> ...




Surskit? seem to fit that description


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 14, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Surskit? seem to fit that description



Yep.

1. Part Ground-type.

2. Its a reptile.

3. Didn't evolve from a reptile-like Pokemon.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2011)

Flygon. Also may I point out Flygon is more insect-like just like it's previous stages.

1) is single gendered

2) it's previous stage can be both genders

3) has 3 signature moves


----------



## Nois (Aug 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Flygon. Also may I point out Flygon is more insect-like just like it's previous stages.
> 
> 1) is single gendered
> 
> ...



it's a dragonfly/reptile mashup


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Flygon. Also may I point out Flygon is more insect-like just like it's previous stages.
> 
> 1) is single gendered
> 
> ...



Waspeequeen?

though not sure about the signature moves


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 15, 2011)

@Bioness: Yep that is the correct answer.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 15, 2011)

Typing shared only with its pre-evolved form
Hellhound
Lives in very dark woods


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Waspeequeen?
> 
> though not sure about the signature moves



It's Vespiquen



Prototype said:


> Typing shared only with its pre-evolved form
> Hellhound
> Lives in very dark woods



Houndoom

1) This Pokemon can have a "triple resistance" thanks to one of its abilities

2) It is a primary ice type

3) Is adorably round


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> It's Vespiquen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arceus?

1.Electric type
2.Round red cheeks
2.Mouse


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 15, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Arceus?
> 
> 1.Electric type
> 2.Round red cheeks
> 2.Mouse



TYRANITAR!


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Arceus?
> 
> 1.Electric type
> 2.Round red cheeks
> 2.Mouse



What the hell kind of Answer is that!


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> 1) This Pokemon can have a "triple resistance" thanks to one of its abilities
> 
> 2) It is a primary ice type
> 
> 3) Is adorably round



Spheal?


1. Has no mouth, nose, ears, limbs, fins, tail, leaves, stems, or any other external feature except for eyes.

2. Is capable of very fast movement.

3. Has only 1 weakness but can learn a move to get rid of that weakness.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2011)

Voltorb 

1) Was originally called "Kokoon"

2) Has been shown evolving in the anime more than any other Pokemon

3) Its "arms" are commonly seen as a sprite error, and are only seen in one other image


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Voltorb
> 
> 1) Was originally called "Kokoon"
> 
> ...



Kakuna?

Riddle:
1. Fire type
2. More than 8 tails


----------



## Fi (Aug 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Kakuna?
> 
> Riddle:
> 1. Fire type
> 2. More than 8 tails



Ninetails

Riddle:

1. Shaped in the shape of love.

2. Is small.

3. Water type.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> Ninetails
> 
> Riddle:
> 
> ...



Correct.

As for your riddle: Luvdisc

Riddle:

1. Fire type
2. Seen running across a field in the very first Pok?mon opening


----------



## Fi (Aug 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Correct.
> 
> As for your riddle: Luvdisc
> 
> ...



Arcanine

Riddle:

1. Has no weaknesses.

2. Has green eyes.

3. Is ghost type.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> Arcanine
> 
> Riddle:
> 
> ...



Correct.

As for your riddle: Spiritomb?

Riddle:
- The longest steel type


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2011)

Steelix.

what's with the string of easy questions?

1) Can learn Power Gem

2) Is pink

3) Is part of a 3 stage family


----------



## Nois (Aug 16, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> Ninetails
> 
> Riddle:
> 
> ...



Luvdisk

1. is a ghost

2. has red eyes

3. is boss


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> What the hell kind of Answer is that!


I WAS KIDDING!


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Steelix.
> 
> what's with the string of easy questions?
> 
> ...



Flaaffy

You're crazy good at this game.



Nois said:


> Luvdisk
> 
> 1. is a ghost
> 
> ...



Gengar?


1. Has massive jaws.

2. Its jaws aren't its true mouth however.

3. Has two tongues.


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 16, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1. Has massive jaws.
> 
> 2. Its jaws aren't its true mouth however.
> 
> 3. Has two tongues.



Mawile

1. 2 pokemon as 1

2. Has antennae

3. Is part flying


----------



## Bioness (Aug 17, 2011)

Mantine


1) Learns only 1 move by level up

2) Is part of the "red" color group

3) It is the only non-Water-type Pok?mon capable of learning Ice Ball, despite Ice Ball being an Ice-type move.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 17, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Mantine
> 
> 
> 1) Learns only 1 move by level up
> ...



Delibird.

1. Previous evolution is from a completely different phylum of animals.

2. Based on both an animal and a war machine.

3. Slower than its previous evolution.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 17, 2011)

Octillery (that all you got)

1) Its name is a  

2) Is the first non- legendary Pokemon of it's generation to appear in the anime

3) Its defense is twice that of it's special attack


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bioness said:


> 1) Its name is a
> 
> 2) Is the first non- legendary Pokemon of it's generation to appear in the anime
> 
> 3) Its defense is twice that of it's special attack


----------



## Soul King (Aug 17, 2011)

1. Has a two stage evolution
2. Is dual type fighting Pokemon
3. Is from 4th Generation

I know 2 Pokemon that fit this


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 17, 2011)

Lucario?

1. Is an arthropod.

2. Can learn Crunch despite having a small mouth.

3. Were originally imported pets.


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 17, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1. Is an arthropod.
> 
> 2. Can learn Crunch despite having a small mouth.
> 
> 3. Were originally imported pets.



Thats a tough one, the 3rd one has throw me off. 

Durant? or Scoropi? (I doubt they match the third question but its all ive got)

1. Cannot be caught

2. Unique type combination

3. Lower base stat than pre-evolved form


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 17, 2011)

shinethedown said:


> Thats a tough one, the 3rd one has throw me off.
> 
> Durant? or Scoropi? (I doubt they match the third question but its all ive got)
> 
> ...



Nope.

Shedinja.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 18, 2011)

1) Weak to ground, Weak to water

2) Strongest in special attack weakest in speed

3) Has a tail




Dorzium said:


> Lucario?
> 
> 1. Is an arthropod.
> 
> ...




Corphish?


----------



## God (Aug 18, 2011)

Onix/Steelix?


----------



## Akatora (Aug 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Onix/Steelix?




If that was an answer to the pokemon I'm seeking then no.

1" and 3" fit both onix and Steelix but 2" doesn't fit either


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 18, 2011)

Akatora said:


> 1) Weak to ground, Weak to water
> 
> 2) Strongest in special attack weakest in speed
> 
> 3) Has a tail



Heatran?




Akatora said:


> Corphish?



Yep.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 18, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Heatran?



Nope that one's weak to fighting to not this one


----------



## Bioness (Aug 19, 2011)

Akatora said:


> 1) Weak to ground, Weak to water
> 
> 2) Strongest in special attack weakest in speed
> 
> 3) Has a tail



*Camerupt

*
It was easy when you said it's only weaknesses are ground and water, that narrowed it down to two, and Numel has no tail
It's easy for me but how about everyone else 

1) This Pokemon is only weak to fire and fighting

2) Has a unique base stat total

3)It shares the first 5 letters of its name with its pre-evolution


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 19, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *Camerupt
> 
> *
> It was easy when you said it's only weaknesses are ground and water, that narrowed it down to two, and Numel has no tail
> ...



Ferrothorn.


Lets see how fast people can get this one.

1. Has no visible limbs in any of its sprites or official art.

2. However it does have arms and legs concealed from view.

3. Able to use the move Bite and Cruch despite having no visible mouth.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Lets see how fast people can get this one.
> 
> 1. Has no visible limbs in any of its sprites or official art.
> 
> ...


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 19, 2011)

1. Defence is twice that of special defence 

2. Attack is twice that of Special Attack

3. Unique Type combination


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 19, 2011)

shinethedown said:


> 1. Defence is twice that of special defence
> 
> 2. Attack is twice that of Special Attack
> 
> 3. Unique Type combination


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 19, 2011)

1. Based on a mammal.

2. Has no fingers.

3. Has two toes on each beige foot.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 20, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1. Based on a mammal.
> 
> 2. Has no fingers.
> 
> 3. Has two toes on each beige foot.


So not a bird, plant, reptile, bug or fish?


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 20, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> So not a bird, plant, reptile, bug or fish?



Makuhita's feet are yellow. Its also not really based off any mammal. 

And yes the Pokemon in question is based on a mammal.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 20, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1. Based on a mammal.
> 
> 2. Has no fingers.
> 
> 3. Has two toes on each beige foot.




Golbat



Also humans are mamals, last time i looked Sumos were considered human


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 20, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Golbat
> 
> 
> 
> Also humans are mamals, last time i looked Sumos were considered human



Oh yeah I should have considered that. Also Golbat has only one toe on each foot and its feet are blue.

Here's another hint. While it has no fingers, it has finger-like appendages. However, it has none on its hands.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1. Based on a mammal.
> 
> 2. Has no fingers.
> 
> 3. Has two toes on each beige foot.



Aipom




1) Based on a Mammal

2) Has a unique base stat

3) Has a white ring on its Belly


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 20, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Aipom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. 

Sentret?


1. Based on an arthropod.

2. It can evolve but not in the generation it was introduced.

3. Has six legs.


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 20, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sentret?
> 
> ...



Yanma 

1. More than 3 eyes

2. Genderless

3. Has a toy in it's name


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 20, 2011)

shinethedown said:


> Yanma
> 
> 1. More than 3 eyes
> 
> ...



Claydol.

1. Has six limbs.

2. Is aquatic.

2. Not based on an arthropod.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 20, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Oh yeah I should have considered that. Also Golbat has only one toe on each foot and its feet are blue.
> 
> Here's another hint. While it has no fingers, it has finger-like appendages. However, it has none on its hands.




Didn't look like 1 to on the pics i looked at there's 1 pointing forwards and one pointing backwards from the leg

1+1 = 2 

but true it's feet are blue


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 20, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1. Has six limbs.
> 
> 2. Is aquatic.
> 
> 2. Not based on an arthropod.


Are wings limbs?



This evolves from a water type so I think it's aquatic.

But i think this is an arthropod. If not this I give up.

I thought Kyogre, but that has 7 limbs.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 20, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Are wings limbs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Masquerain is based on an arthropod so its not it. Also its not aquatic either.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 20, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Claydol.
> 
> 1. Has six limbs.
> 
> ...



Is it Corsola?


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 20, 2011)

3rdTsuchikage said:


> Is it Corsola?



Yep that's it.


1: Has a short, round, ball-shaped tail.

2: Can create illusions.

3: Is based on a mammal.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 21, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Yep that's it.
> 
> 
> 1: Has a short, round, ball-shaped tail.
> ...




Girafarig?


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 21, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Girafarig?



Girafarig's tail isn't very short and it isn't shaped like a ball.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Zorua?


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Zorua?



Nope. Zorua's tail isn't ball-shaped.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 21, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Yep that's it.
> 
> 
> 1: Has a short, round, ball-shaped tail.
> ...




Zorua???????


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 21, 2011)

StoneCliff said:


> Zorua???????



Again no.

Here's another hint. The tail is just a ball shape on the end of its body. No thin parts or anything on the tail, its just a ball-shape for a tail.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 21, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Yep that's it.
> 
> 
> 1: Has a short, round, ball-shaped tail.
> ...



i doubt this one cover the illusion department but ok here gos:

Lopunny?


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 21, 2011)

Akatora said:


> i doubt this one cover the illusion department but ok here gos:
> 
> Lopunny?



Nope.

Where's Bioness? I bet he could get it.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 21, 2011)

It doesn't exist.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 21, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> It doesn't exist.



Yes it does.

Here's another hint. It has hooves.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1: Has a short, round, ball-shaped tail.
> 
> 2: Can create illusions.
> 
> 3: Is based on a mammal.





It doesn't mention illusions in the pokedex entry ever so maybe don't use clues based on just anime unless stating so.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 21, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> It doesn't mention illusions in the pokedex entry ever so maybe don't use clues based on just anime unless stating so.



Yes that's it.

Also it says that its antlers change the airflow to create a place where reality is distorted to create illusions.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Yes that's it.
> 
> Also it says that its antlers change the airflow to create a place where reality is distorted to create illusions.


ok, Where? I looked up every pokedex entrry. The word 'Illusion' is never used from where I can see it. Are you sure?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

Riddle:
- Four _legs_
- Emits flames


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Riddle:
> - Four _legs_
> - Emits flames


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

Correct ^^


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 22, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> ok, Where? I looked up every pokedex entrry. The word 'Illusion' is never used from where I can see it. Are you sure?



I guess your right. Remember reading somewhere illusions, but it wasn't in the Pokedex entry when I went back and checked. Sorry about that.


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2011)

> Also it says that its antlers change the airflow to create a place where reality is distorted to create illusions.



How does this even work?


----------



## Akatora (Aug 22, 2011)

1) Lives at sea
2) Streamlined
3) Got a unique move


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 22, 2011)

Akatora said:


> 1) Lives at sea
> 2) Streamlined
> 3) Got a unique move


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 22, 2011)

is this only about the first season pokemons?


----------



## Akatora (Aug 22, 2011)

Not the pokemon i'm looking for but a fair guess




Wakattebayo said:


> is this only about the first season pokemons?




by default all seasons, though a hint could be which season it was from


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 22, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Not the pokemon i'm looking for but a fair guess


Well it has to be one of these pokemon.


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 22, 2011)

Akatora said:


> 1) Lives at sea
> 2) Streamlined
> 3) Got a unique move


----------



## Akatora (Aug 22, 2011)

that would be the one


the streamlined part can be triggy for those that haven't seen the second movie though(and know the plates on the back can be lowered)


Also got perhaps the best looking attack shown in the tv series


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 22, 2011)

1. Has no eyes.

2. Has no feet.

3. Is mostly blue.


----------



## Gameboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1. Has no eyes.
> 
> 2. Has no feet.
> 
> 3. Is mostly blue.




Zubat 

1. This pokemon has a head similar to a dinosaur, or any reptile but its not a reptile.

2. Hates the color Red

3. Evolves into an all red pokemon, lol bummer


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gameboy said:


> 1. This pokemon has a head similar to a dinosaur, or any reptile but its not a reptile.
> 
> 2. Hates the color Red
> 
> 3. Evolves into an all red pokemon, lol bummer


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 23, 2011)

1. No legs

2. Smaller eyes than its pre-evolution form  

3. Majority of sprites show it with one arm


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 23, 2011)

shinethedown said:


> 1. No legs
> 
> 2. Smaller eyes than its pre-evolution form
> 
> 3. Majority of sprites show it with one arm



Is it Muk?


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 23, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Is it Muk?



Yep


----------



## Akatora (Aug 23, 2011)

1)weakest stat is defense

2)pink spikes

3)can learn solarbeam


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 23, 2011)

Akatora said:


> 1)weakest stat is defense
> 
> 2)pink spikes
> 
> 3)can learn solarbeam



Porygon Z? It's a bit of a stretch to say they are spikes though


----------



## Akatora (Aug 24, 2011)

nope not the pokemon in question


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 24, 2011)

Akatora said:
			
		

> 1)weakest stat is defense
> 
> 2)pink spikes
> 
> 3)can learn solarbeam


But Clefable's weakest stat is attack, not defence so...


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Not Clefable either


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 26, 2011)

It doesn't exist. I looked up all pokemon who know solarbeam with lowest defence stat. None have pink spikes!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 26, 2011)

Akatora said:


> 1)weakest stat is defense
> 
> 2)pink spikes
> 
> 3)can learn solarbeam



Virizion? Has two pink spikes on it's neck, and has four calf armor-things that are pink at the tip.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 26, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> It doesn't exist. I looked up all pokemon who know solarbeam with lowest defence stat. None have pink spikes!



look harder, I checked again and all 3 hints i gave are true.


Ok hint

4) It can also learn Earthquake
5) THe spikes are not visible from the front



Rhythmic- said:


> Virizion? Has two pink spikes on it's neck, and has four calf armor-things that are pink at the tip.



nope not the one either



(I admit this one surprised me how hard it is, took a pokemon fan area 7 hints and like 50 guesses(though some of em was just saying random pkmn without giving much though in especially hint 2)


----------



## Soul King (Aug 26, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Yep that's it.
> 
> 
> 1: Has a short, round, ball-shaped tail.
> ...



Hell yeah. 

I'm a Pok?mon master!


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 26, 2011)

Akatora said:


> look harder, I checked again and all 3 hints i gave are true.
> 
> 
> Ok hint
> ...



Tell me is the pokemon shiny? or is that now allowed?


----------



## Akatora (Aug 26, 2011)

6) the spikes are pink both in normal and in shiny


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 28, 2011)

Could we have another hint?


----------



## Akatora (Aug 28, 2011)

Hint 7) Strongest stat is Special attack


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2011)

I hate you Akatora.



			
				Akatora said:
			
		

> 1) weakest stat is defense
> 2) pink spikes
> 3) can learn solarbeam
> 4) It can also learn Earthquake
> ...





GAME OVER


----------



## Akatora (Aug 28, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I hate you Akatora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




indeed Magmortar was the answer


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol this looks like fun.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's a tough one.


Has 2 ears.

The ends of its feet are red.

Has absolutely no eyes.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Here's a tough one.
> 
> 
> Has 2 ears.
> ...



I went through all the sprites and the only thing I could see was Skitty. 

Mienfoo? idek 

Fancy another clue? .


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 28, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Here's a tough one.
> 
> 
> Has 2 ears.
> ...



Errrr....Dustox? It has red feet, has 2 "ears" (antennae) and the eyes. Well I don't know what you would call them. But they don't look like eyes (normal ones anyway). 

Its all I got and I doubt it's right but I figured what the hell.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I went through all the sprites and the only thing I could see was Skitty.
> 
> Mienfoo? idek
> 
> Fancy another clue? .



Nope.

Clue #4: It has no mouth



shinethedown said:


> Errrr....Dustox? It has red feet, has 2 "ears" (antennae) and the eyes. Well I don't know what you would call them. But they don't look like eyes (normal ones anyway).
> 
> Its all I got and I doubt it's right but I figured what the hell.



Nope.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2011)

fuck dis shit, I cant get it. 

the only one I can get which hits 3/4 is Kricketune


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> fuck dis shit, I cant get it.
> 
> the only one I can get which hits 3/4 is Kricketune



Yeah its a tough one. After 3 more guesses I'll give another hint.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 29, 2011)

Its Ditto.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 29, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Its Ditto.



Nope. 

1. Ditto has no ears.

2. Ditto has no feet.

3. Ditto has eyes.

4. Ditto has a mouth.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 29, 2011)

Cherrim when not exposed to the sun...


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 29, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Nope.
> 
> 1. Ditto has no ears.
> 
> ...



1. He can have ears if he wants to.

2. He can have feet if he wants to

3. He can have no eyes if he wants to.

4. He can have no mouth if he wants to.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 29, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> 1. He can have ears if he wants to.
> 
> 2. He can have feet if he wants to
> 
> ...



bravo


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Cherrim when not exposed to the sun...



Cherrim has eyes and a mouth, they are just concealed. This Pokemon doesn't have any eyes or a mouth.



Liquid Ocelot said:


> 1. He can have ears if he wants to.
> 
> 2. He can have feet if he wants to
> 
> ...



No.


Hint #5: The ends of this Pokemon's feet are blue when shiny.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

lol I give up .


----------



## Akatora (Aug 30, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> 1. He can have ears if he wants to.
> 
> 2. He can have feet if he wants to
> 
> ...




sounds like some kind of Ghost pokemon


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 30, 2011)

Akatora said:


> sounds like some kind of Ghost pokemon



Sounds like this Pokemon doesn't exist.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 30, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Sounds like this Pokemon doesn't exist.



It does exist. Its also not a Ghost-type.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 30, 2011)

Edit:                 nvm >.>


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 30, 2011)

Clue #6: When it evolves it gains eyes.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2011)

Boldore..........


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 31, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Boldore..........



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2011)

I call bullshit. I would of guessed that straight away but you put "Two Ears" where the _hell _is there two ears on Boldore? Jesus.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I call bullshit. I would of guessed that straight away but you put "Two Ears" where the _hell _is there two ears on Boldore? Jesus.



Also, one of the clues were 'ends of feet are red.' Boldore's feet are clearly orange.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Here's a tough one.
> 
> 
> Has 2 ears.
> ...


This is not Boldore. Pretty silly clues to be honest.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2011)

anyway, I'll do one .

1. People were confused about its type
2. Likes to "dance" Was described to "Wiggle"
3. Gets in the way at one point


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> anyway, I'll do one .
> 
> 1. People were confused about its type
> 2. Likes to "dance"
> 3. Gets in the way at one point



Kecleon? not sure about the dance thing though


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2011)

^ Le nope . Edited #2 because I dont think I got it right


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I call bullshit. I would of guessed that straight away but you put "Two Ears" where the _hell _is there two ears on Boldore? Jesus.



Those yellow octogons aren't eyes, they're ears. Roggenrola only has one, and Boldore has two. Only Gigalith has eyes.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> anyway, I'll do one .
> 
> 1. People were confused about its type
> 2. Likes to "dance" Was described to "Wiggle"
> 3. Gets in the way at one point




can't remember it's name but likely that fish thing from 5'th ed that's like electric/ground

Edit: Stunfisk


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2011)

^ Nopppppppee. 

4 - You have to defeat a Gym leader to get it out of the way 

[these are all game/anime related clues]


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2011)

Sudowoodo......


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2011)

^ DING DING DING. .


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2011)

Try this on for size:

1. "Horny"
2. Has an Orange Belt in construction
3. Slow Physical attacker


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 31, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Try this on for size:
> 
> 1. "Horny"
> 2. Has an Orange Belt in construction
> 3. Slow Physical attacker



Rhyperior?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Rhyperior?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHVQEoHXcOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got one

1. No limbs
2. More than 1 form
3. 4 of its stats are equal


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2011)

shinethedown said:


> I've got one
> 
> 1. No limbs
> 2. More than 1 form
> 3. 4 of its stats are equal



Unown...........


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 31, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Unown...........



yep

perhaps another one

1. Important supporting character in a Pokemon game

2. Learns a unique move

3. Unique base stat total


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 1, 2011)

Eevee..........


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 2, 2011)

1. Has more than 4 eyes.

2. Special Defense is its highest stat.

3. Has a unique type combination.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1. Has more than 4 eyes.
> 
> 2. Special Defense is its highest stat.
> 
> 3. Has a unique type combination.



Claydol. ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

1. Has no feet
2. it a double type 
3. highest stat is speed.


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Claydol. ^^



Yep.



Kelsey said:


> 1. Has no feet
> 2. it a double type
> 3. highest stat is speed.



Ninjask?


----------



## shinethedown (Sep 2, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Eevee..........



nope, have another hint

4. It comes from the Diamond and pearl generation


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 2, 2011)

shinethedown said:


> nope, have another hint
> 
> 4. It comes from the Diamond and pearl generation



Is it Chatot?


----------



## shinethedown (Sep 2, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Is it Chatot?



Thats the one


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Ninjask?



Nope :33    .


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Nope :33    .



Is it Crobat?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope, here's another clue;

4. Its 100% Female.


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 2, 2011)

Frolass then?


----------



## Nechku Chan (Sep 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Nope, here's another clue;
> 
> 4. Its 100% Female.


Jynx


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 3, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Frolass then?



Yes  .


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2011)

1) has 6 limbs
2) pre evo has 4 limbs
3) final evo has 4 limbs


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 3, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> 1) has 6 limbs
> 2) pre evo has 4 limbs
> 3) final evo has 4 limbs



Togetic?

1: Only one in its evolutionary line with limbs.

2. Has claws.

3. Is aquatic.


----------



## FallenSpiral (Sep 5, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Togetic?
> 
> 1: Only one in its evolutionary line with limbs.
> 
> ...



Kabutops     ?


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 5, 2011)

FallenSpiral said:


> Kabutops     ?



Nope. Kabuto has limbs.


----------



## FallenSpiral (Sep 5, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Nope. Kabuto has limbs.



Umm Seismitoad?


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 5, 2011)

FallenSpiral said:


> Umm Seismitoad?



Nope. Seismitoad had no claws and its previous evolution, Palpitoad, has feet.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 5, 2011)

umm octillery? 

i wanna say dragonite but its flying/dragon


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 5, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> umm octillery?
> 
> i wanna say dragonite but its flying/dragon



Nope. Also remember I said it was aquatic, I didn't say it was Water-type.

Clue #4: It is based on an aquatic animal.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 5, 2011)

eelektross?


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 5, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> eelektross?



You got it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 5, 2011)

Sweet. 

I got one. 

- Has 6 ears.

- Ears look similar to it's tails.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 5, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I got one.
> 
> ...




try going with the set standard of 3 hints


anyway lets see...

i doubt this is the one but Loudred?


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 7, 2011)

Is the previous answer right?

Exploud?


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 10, 2011)

....................

1. Has a shell. 

2. Loses its shell when evolving.

3. Its a reptile.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 10, 2011)

Shelgon



__________________________________________

1) Health is its lowest stat

2) It has 5 defined colors to its body

3) It shares its species name with one other Pokemon

4) Its Pokedex entry mentions the real world


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bioness said:


> 1) Health is its lowest stat
> 
> 2) It has 5 defined colors to its body
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 10, 2011)

1: Is aquatic yet weak to Water-type attacks.

2: Has several pairs of limbs.

3: Highest stat is Attack.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 11, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1: Is aquatic yet weak to Water-type attacks.
> 
> 2: Has several pairs of limbs.
> 
> 3: Highest stat is Attack.



Anorith



___________________________________________________

1) Can potentially deal the most damage in one single attack through the use of numerous stat boosters.

2) Its shiny form has been seen in the anime

3) Has a catch rate of 190


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> 1: Is aquatic yet weak to Water-type attacks.
> 
> 2: Has several pairs of limbs.
> 
> 3: Highest stat is Attack.





Bioness said:


> 1) Can potentially deal the most damage in one single attack through the use of numerous stat boosters.
> 
> 2) Its shiny form has been seen in the anime
> 
> 3) Has a catch rate of 190


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 11, 2011)

1. Tail strong enough to hold up a full-grown man.

2. Mainly two colours.

3. Has the same species name as four other Pokemon.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 2, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> 1. Tail strong enough to hold up a full-grown man.
> 
> 2. Mainly two colours.
> 
> 3. Has the same species name as four other Pokemon.



I have no idea...


----------

